# Shake/Twitch?!



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

O.K so Sherlock all of the sudden has this kind of like, twitch or shake thing all of the sudden. It's just like a quick shake. I don't know if it is a problem, or if it is just one of those quick shivers... HELP!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

It may just be a shiver/twitch. Just a normal animal movement. Buy I can't see him to know. Is he doing it often? Does it hit your instinct as abnormal? Is it more seizure like or is he full aware when it happens? 
If you feel it is abnormal, or it is a regular all the time thing, or if you are just super worried, call a vet and make an appt for soon. Maybe try to video it in case he won't do it at the vet.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

gracefulchaos01 said:


> It may just be a shiver/twitch. Just a normal animal movement. Buy I can't see him to know. Is he doing it often? Does it hit your instinct as abnormal? Is it more seizure like or is he full aware when it happens?
> If you feel it is abnormal, or it is a regular all the time thing, or if you are just super worried, call a vet and make an appt for soon. Maybe try to video it in case he won't do it at the vet.


he does it quite often.... I don't think it is seizure like. Pretty sure he's aware of it. Is there any I can post a video without it being on YouTube?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wouldn't necessarily try to post it here. I would have it ready to show a vet. Because I don't know a single animal that will do something like that on command. 
If he were mine, I would take him in. It might be nothing, just something he does. But it may be indicative of a bigger issue.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I contacted the breeder and she said that it is normal...


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Our Penny does that when she is relaxing on my tummy! It kind of reminds me of how a cat twitches when you rub a certain spot on her back! 
If it is like that, then I would say it is very normal.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Hector often does a series of small twitches when he is curled up on me. I always put it down to being relaxed, as it doesn't look uncomfortable for him, and my boyfriend also twitches when relaxed!


----------

